# Bild hochladen



## paper (15. Sep. 2009)

Guten Abend,

möchte ein Bild hochladen, leider bekomme ich die Meldung, Verbindung

zum Server ist unterbrochen.

Hab gestern u. heute schon X-mal versucht.

Warum?


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Melitta.

Wie groß ist denn das Bild?

Mach mal auf das Bild oder die Datei einen Rechtsklick und dann Eigenschaften.
Wichtig sind Pixel und kB.
Das Forum läßt max. 1024x1024 Pixel und 244kB zu. Ist das Bild größer, muss es vor dem Upload verkleinert werden. Einige Freeware-Tools dafür findest Du im Downloadbereich. Die letzten beiden beispielsweise. 

Um etwas mit Bildern zu veranschaulichen reichen aber meist schon 800x600 Pixel. Die kleinere Größe entlastet den Server...


----------



## paper (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Annett, 

danke für deine prompte Antwort.

Die Fotos haben eine Große von 800x450.

Diese Meldung bekomme ich immer, habs soeben versucht, leider!

Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen     



Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.




    *   Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sein, versuchen Sie es bitte 
      	später nochmals.

    *   Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die 
      	Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.

    *   Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, 
      	stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Servus Melitta

Schick mir mal das Bild per E-Mail ...

An

helmut.jirasek [ät] a1.net

[ät] = Klammeraffe (@)


----------



## Annett (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Melitta.

Wie groß war denn die Datei, d.h. wieviel kB hatte sie?
Es müssen beide Begrenzungen eingehalten werden ...

Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass Du DSL hast (evtl. eine "Sparversion, also nicht mal 1000er?). Ein Verbindungsabbruch erfolgt, wenn zu lange keine Antwort vom Server oder von Deinem Rechner zum Server kam.

Evtl. kann Joachim oder Jürgen das Ganze besser erklären als ich oder sie haben noch eine andere Idee, woran es liegen könnte.
Wohin genau wolltest Du das Bild denn laden? Hast Du mal ein anderes Bild versucht?


----------



## paper (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta.
> 
> Wie groß war denn die Datei, d.h. wieviel kB hatte sie?
> Es müssen beide Begrenzungen eingehalten werden ...
> ...



Hallo Annett,

danke für die Antwort.

Wir sind heute schon sehr früh los, sind vor ca. 30 Min von unsere Wanderug retour gekommen.

Werde später versuchen die Bilder hoch zu laden.

Helmut war so nett und hat sie verkleinert.

Bis später!


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Servus Annett

Die Bilder waren zu groß ... 273,1 Kb und 329,7 Kb ... aber von den Pixel waren sie richtig, 800 x 450 bzw. 600 ...

Somit braucht Melitta nur mehr das mit den Kb in den Griff bekommen


----------



## paper (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Mein Problem ist, daß die 2. E-Mailadresse nicht funktioniert.

Ich bekomme E-Mails, aber ich kann keine abschicken.

Werde Morgen die Helpline von der Telekon kontaktieren.

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, dann ist da der Zusammenhang


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Servus Melitta

Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Zum Bilder hochladen braucht es keine E-Mail...

Wie Annett schon vorher geschrieben ...

Du brauchst die Bilder nur auf das richtige Maß verkleinern ...

240 (244) Kb sind das Maß der Dinge ....

die Größe hast ja richtig hingebracht 

Mit welchem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm verkleinerst deine Fotos 

Vielleicht liegt dort der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## paper (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Ich hab nur Picasa, beim alten PC hats auch geklappt - verstehe nicht, warum es  jetzt nicht geht.


Hab in einem anderen Forum getestet, da hats funktioniert mit dem Reinstellen.


Danke Helmut für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Servus Melitta

In anderen Foren gibt es halt kein Limit ... die verkleinern alle Fotos, der Qualität geschuldet.

Hier ist es halt so ... dafür gibts gute Qualität ... soweit das Ausgangsmaterial dieses hergibt.

Annett hat dir ja einen Tipp/Link über EBV-Progis angeboten ... lade dir da eines herunter .... 

Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ... eh ... mit den Bildern


----------



## paper (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Jetzt hab ich es geschafft, nur sind die Bilder sehr klein.

100 + 110 KB, das war die Grenze.


----------



## Joachim (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo,

und mal dumm gefragt: Surfst du über WLAN ? Schlechte Verbindung?

Ansonsten kann ichs beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wo genau es hängen soll - es schaffen ja durchaus viele User entsprechende Bilder hoch zuladen...


----------



## paper (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und mal dumm gefragt: Surfst du über WLAN ? Schlechte Verbindung?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ichs beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wo genau es hängen soll - es schaffen ja durchaus viele User entsprechende Bilder hoch zuladen...



Hallo Joachim,

mit dem alten PC und Modem hats ja geklappt.

Am 03.08.09 hatten wir einen Megablitzschlag mit 8 kaputten E-Geräten

den PC hats auch erwischt.

Jetzt habe ich ein Wlan-Modem, surfe aber nicht kabellos!

Bin technisch leider nicht so versiert, Sohnemann kommt am 02.10. aus China

retour, ich hoffe, er hat dann etwas Zeit für meinen PC.


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, bei mir funktioniert es leider auch nciht mehr.

Wollte gestern ein Bild ins Album hochladen mit 800x600 Pixeln und 158 kb und ich bekam diese Meldung auch immer wieder.

Vor kurzem ging es aber noch...

Woran kann das denn noch liegen? 

Achso, ich surfe auch per WLAN, habe aber eine ziemlich gute Verbindung und keine Probleme damit sonst.


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Anke.

Versuch mal Cache und Cookies zu löschen.
Evtl. hast Du bzw. Dein Browser da zu alte Informationen.

EDIT: Welches Album ist es bei Dir? Useralbum oder öffentliche Galerie?


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Annett, oje wie ging das gleich?

... das useralbum...


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Anke,

guckste hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19820


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallo Jürgen, ja danke. Stimmt, wir hatten das ja schonmal nach dem update


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Das kommt auf den Browser und die Version an.
Hier habe ich gerade einen FF 3.5.3 - da geht das Cookie entsorgen über "Extras" -> Einstellungen -> Cookies anzeigen -> hobby-gartenteich.de auswählen und löschen.

Cache löscht man an gleicher Stelle, nur klickt man unterhalb "Cookies anzeigen" auf -> Einstellungen und setzt den Haken bei Cache. Speichern nicht vergessen.
Du kannst die Einstellung hinterher auch rückgängig machen. Oder versuchst vor dem Bildupload auf der Albumseite einfach mal den Kurzbefehl STRG+F5 - dieser erzwingt ein komplettes Neuladen der Seiteninformationen.

Nu war Jürgen schneller.


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Aha, oki, ich probiere das heute abend gleich mal aus.

Bestimmt ist es das. Ich habe neulich FF geupdatet und seitdem ist mir das sowieso komisch.
Da geht so einiges anders oder nicht mehr ... 

Aber danke erstmal.


----------



## Trautchen (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bild hochladen*

Hallöle, also ich habe es probiert und es funktioniert! Allerdings recht mühsam und nur jeweils ein Bild.
Mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig lassen sich trotzdem nicht hochladen.
Naja wenigstens das Album bischen aufgestockt.


----------

